# Fish Mounts for Education



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Hello all,

I have a fellow teacher in the SE Michigan (Waterford) area that is looking for mounts of GL fish to use in units teaching about GL and the fisheries. Striking out with DNR and other "agencies" as far as mounts/models on loan.

If any of you have mounts that you would like to present as Show and Tell, or that could be donated or placed on extended loan, please PM or reply here and I will forward the info.

I've already passed along the Detroit Steelheaders and TU chapter addresses to try as well. If you have other suggestions, please advise.

Thanks,
Eric


----------

